# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  BARDZO gęsta wydzielina w gardle, syndrom ściekania po tylnej ścianie gardła.

## damian382

Dzień dobry!

Temat z przekroju laryngologii/ alergolog ii ale piszę tutaj. Przeglądałem forum i okazuje się, że dużo osób ma problem podobny do mojego, z tym, w większości odpowiedzi są rady typu "zrób gastroskopię/idź do laryngologa by potwierdzić/wykluczyć" itp., podczas gdy ja już wykorzystałem chyba wszystkie opcje lekarzy, a problem dalej jest  :Frown: 

Chodzi o to, że mam ogromny problem z wydzieliną zalegającą mi w gardle (a dokładniej tak jakby pomiędzy jamą nosową i gardłem). A dodatkowo ta wydzielina jest tak BARDZO gęsta, że śmiało mógłbym ją porównać do...  jakiegoś kleju (wiem, ohydne porównanie :P) i niezwykle trudno się jej pozbyć poprzez odchrząknięcie/kaszel. Szczególnie dużo miewam jej o poranku, dużo czasu spędzam na odchrząkiwaniu jej rano, ale w ciągu dnia też zbiera się jej bardzo dużo i wieczorem jest to samo... oczywiście standardowo nalot na języku + nieprzyjemny oddech. Gdzieś wyczytałem, że ma to nazwę "syndromu ściekania po tylnej ścianie gardła". Długo już szukam przyczyny tego (nie mam refluksu, wymaz z ust bez zarzutu, jestem po operacji przegrody nosa), odwiedziłem wielu lekarzy, aż ostatnio trafiłem do laryngologa i myślałem, że znalazłem przyczynę. Otóż jestem uczulony na trawy, żyto, jakieś drzewo i trochę mniej (ale również) na roztocza, pleśnie i kilka innych. Za radą pani doktor zacząłem się odczulać, ale jej zdaniem nie warto mnie odczulać na kurz bo na trawy i żyto jestem bardziej uczulony.

I tutaj moje pytanie - czy będąc najbardziej uczulonym na trawy i żyto mogę mieć tę wydzielinę w gardle z tego powodu przez cały rok?
Jak mogę pozbyć się tej wydzieliny? Żadne tabletki typu Zyrtec/Zyx itp nie pomagają a i takie rozrzedzające wydzielinę typu Flegamina jak i mocniejsze (na receptę) nie pomagają, wydzielina dalej męczy  :Frown: 

Proszę o pomoc, pozdrawiam!

----------


## Krzysztof

W przypadku wydzieliny o podłożu alergicznym - zwykle jest ona wilgotna, płynna, nie jest gęsta i zasadniczo pojawia się w sezonie pylenia, jeśli uczulony jesteś na pyłki. być może przyczyna leży w przewlekłym stanie zapalnym zatok. Spróbuj stosować leki typu Sinupret, Sudafed (bez recepty). pozdrawiam

----------


## damian382

> W przypadku wydzieliny o podłożu alergicznym - zwykle jest ona wilgotna, płynna, nie jest gęsta i zasadniczo pojawia się w sezonie pylenia, jeśli uczulony jesteś na pyłki. być może przyczyna leży w przewlekłym stanie zapalnym zatok. Spróbuj stosować leki typu Sinupret, Sudafed (bez recepty). pozdrawiam


Krzysztof, dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź.
Właśnie mi również nie pasuje gęstość wydzieliny (bo w okresie pylenia oprócz zalegania wydzieliny w gardle dodatkowo mam płynny katar, że tak to określę). Jak wspomniałem jestem również uczulony na roztocza/pleśnie ale wg testów alergicznych jestem "mniej" uczulony na to niż właśnie na trawy itp.
Przewlekły stan zapalny zatok - byłem u kilku laryngologów, którzy mówili różne rzeczy, a ja miałem wrażenie, że po prostu chcą mnie spławić. Oczywiście przepisywali mi leki typu Sinupret i nawet mocniejsze ale one wcale nie działały...

I nie mam pojęcia co mam robić, skoro żaden lekarz nie potrafi mi pomóc w konkretny sposób i żadne leki zdają się nie działać. Niby taki błahy problem ale potrafi skutecznie zatruwać normalne funkcjonowanie. Dlatego, skoro lekarze nie potrafią mi pomóc (albo może trafiam tylko na takich, którzy nie chcą...), tak uporczywie szukam jakiejś porady/leku, który chociaż pomógłby mi rozrzedzić tę bardzo gęstą i lepką wydzielinę... 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam ten sam problem ;/ i cały czas szukam rozwiązania tego problemu. Może już coś odkryłeś, co może pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Mam taki sam problem. Tylko że ja, nie jestem na nic uczulona.  I bardzo często jestem przeziębiona..

----------


## Polo32

Wypróbuj olej z czarnuszki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podobnie jak Wy mam ten sam problem....gęsta wydzielina spływająca po tylnej ściance gardła.... niestety mnie też żaden z lekarzy jak dotąd nie pomógł....

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

W swojej pracy czasami spotykam nacieki podobne jak Wasze  i usuwam.
Przyczyn może być oczywiście dużo ale u mnie są to zwykle sprawy związane z paciorkowcami czy gronkowcami. 
Spróbuj zrobić wymaz z tej flegmy. Nie powinno być problemów z wyhodowaniem szczepu i okresleniem typu bakterii. 
Jeżeli jesteś z okolic Wa-wy to zapraszam na skan organizmu pod kątem generalnie pasożytów i ewentualne bez-antybiotykowe usunięcie.  
W razie czego pisz na mój nick załączając swój opis z tej strony. Rzadko tu bywam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie wynik na chlamydię okazał się dodatni. Podwójny antybiotyk  Azimycin 500, Klacid 500( nie równocześnie) . Leki rozrzedzające wydzielinę to tabletki do ssania PectoDrill 2razy dziennie i 1 dziennie musujące Flumicil. Odpukać, dwa lata spokój  :Smile:

----------


## akson

Ja zmagałam się z tym problemem od lat, gesta wydzielina w gardle i czasami uczucie podrażnienia gardła, bardzo częste infekcje. Ta dolegliwośc nazywa się "przewlekłym suchym nieżytem garla i nosa", polega na wadzie garła i nosa, kotre nie jest nawilżane, wysusza się, zmniejsza sie ilosc śluzu, czyli ochorny gardla i jest ono podatne na urazy i infekcje. To co nas wita każdego ranka to po prostu zasuszona ślina gardla, ktorej sie ono pozbywa. 
Co robić, nawet lekarz ogólny przepisze płukankę z witaminy A i D, trzeba płukac garlo dwa razy dziennie. Jeżeli to problem trzeba kupic w aptece glosal i krople do nawilzania nosa.
Ta choroba zaniedbana latami prowadzi do powaznych konsekwencji. 
Choroba ma uwarunkowania genetyczne, czesto tez pojawia sie u ludzi starszych.

----------


## mirabelka0

tez mysle ze to przewlekly suchy niezyt gardla

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Musisz zrobic przeswietlenie glowy i dobry profesor laryngolog tobie pomoze.Uwazam ze moga byc zatoki ale ze stresu mozesz tez to miec.Mialam to rowniez bylam moze u 20 lekarzy dostawam leki i nic jestem za granica w zimie bylam w Polsce odwiedzilam roznych lekarzy na rozne choroby i miedzy innymi bylam u laryngologa .W gabinecie zrobila mi badania i wyszly zatoki .Ta brzydka gesta wydzielina ustepowala .dostalam lek na odpornosc organizmu i mocny lek na zatoki.Zauwazylam gdy mam stres pokazuje sie tez.W zasadzie jest dobrze.Mam skierowanie na przeswietlenie glowy ale juz nie zdazylam zrobic zrobie to za granica  i zobacze jakby co wroce spowrotem do kraju do tej pani laryngolog.Kto ja odwiedzi ,kazdemu cos znajdzie niepotrzebnego w organizmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A gdzie zrobic taki skan ciała na pasożyty??



> W swojej pracy czasami spotykam nacieki podobne jak Wasze  i usuwam.
> Przyczyn może być oczywiście dużo ale u mnie są to zwykle sprawy związane z paciorkowcami czy gronkowcami. 
> Spróbuj zrobić wymaz z tej flegmy. Nie powinno być problemów z wyhodowaniem szczepu i okresleniem typu bakterii. 
> Jeżeli jesteś z okolic Wa-wy to zapraszam na skan organizmu pod kątem generalnie pasożytów i ewentualne bez-antybiotykowe usunięcie.  
> W razie czego pisz na mój nick załączając swój opis z tej strony. Rzadko tu bywam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Musisz zrobic przeswietlenie glowy i dobry profesor laryngolog tobie pomoze.Uwazam ze moga byc zatoki ale ze stresu mozesz tez to miec.Mialam to rowniez bylam moze u 20 lekarzy dostawam leki i nic jestem za granica w zimie bylam w Polsce odwiedzilam roznych lekarzy na rozne choroby i miedzy innymi bylam u laryngologa .W gabinecie zrobila mi badania i wyszly zatoki .Ta brzydka gesta wydzielina ustepowala .dostalam lek na odpornosc organizmu i mocny lek na zatoki.Zauwazylam gdy mam stres pokazuje sie tez.W zasadzie jest dobrze.Mam skierowanie na przeswietlenie glowy ale juz nie zdazylam zrobic zrobie to za granica  i zobacze jakby co wroce spowrotem do kraju do tej pani laryngolog.Kto ja odwiedzi ,kazdemu cos znajdzie niepotrzebnego w organizmie.


Potwierdzam że to ze stresu,byłam u doświadczonego laryngologa i powiedział ,że w przewlekłym stresie nie wydziela się dostateczna ilości rozrzedzającej śliny a wydziela się tylko mucyna,tj.gęsty śluz,coś podobnego jak w przypadku mukowiscydozy.W nocy kiedy się nie przełyka i nic nie popija jest najgorzej ,mam wrażenie że się duszę ,lekarz przepisał Glosal ,ale nie działa! Spróbuję tego pectoDrillu i flumicilu, albo syropów na kaszel rozrzedzających śluz.

----------


## MRtinez

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o interpretacje wyników to jest problem, bo w polskim internecie nie ma narzędzia do sprawdzania wyników badań - do czasu Z tego co wiem na znanywynik.pl można wpisać swój wynik i do tego jest interpretacja lekarska i książkowa. To nie jest spam, bo mam pewność że, tam na pewno  uzyskasz pomoc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## longina

u mnie taka wydzielina i problemy z odchrząknięciem jej, spływanie po tylenjścianie gardła były oznaką zapalenia zatok. a nie żadnej alergii. może zapisz się do laryngologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam podobne problemy. Jeszcze nie zrobiłam zdjęcia zatok. Laryngolog stwierdził refluksowe zapalenie dolnego gardła. Zgagi nie mam choć ostatnio miałam czasami odbijanie. Kończę branie leków i trochę poprawiło się z bolesnością poniżej dolnego gardła. Od dłuższego czasu mam suchość w nocy w ustach tak że w nocy popijam wodę. Nadal czuję, że jest coś nie tak. Dziękuję za podpowiedzi. Będę szukać dalej przyczyny.

----------


## OlenkaOlenka

niestety też borykam się z refluksowym zapaleniem gardła, no na pewno nie jest to nic miłego, odbijanie zdarza się dość często, praktycznie zawsze po przebudzeniu i jak leżę i nagle wstanę, zgaga i pieczenie jak coś zjem to wtedy mnie piecze, moim zdaniem powinieneś jednak zrobić gastroskopię, żeby było pewne, że to refluks, tam zostaną pobrane wycinki itp, bez tego to takie gdybanie, bo może masz tylko takie objawy, które za jakiś czas przejdą  :Smile:  bez gastroskopii się moim zdaniem nie obejdzie

----------


## asiia

Widzę że jest to powszechny problem. Tez na to cierpię. Na razie spróbuję z tym powalczyc za pomoca poleconych leków bez recepty

----------


## rasha

W nocy kiedy się nie przełyka i nic nie popija jest najgorzej ,mam wrażenie że się duszę ,lekarz przepisał Glosal ,ale nie działa! Spróbuję tego pectoDrillu i flumicilu, albo syropów na kaszel rozrzedzających śluz.


______________
NOOR

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Drodzy Koledzy i Koleżanki. 
Ja rownież należę do tego grona o podobnych objawach jakie opisujecie. 
Od dawna czytam, obserwuję i eksperymentuję, wyciągam wnioski i staram sie dowiedzieć co tak na prawdę jest powodem tak gęstego śluzu w gardle. Niestety śluz ten spływa w moim przypadku na oskrzela i zatyka je mylnie rozpoznawany w pierwszej fazie przez lekarzy; z powodu światów, jako zapalenie oskrzeli. W tym przypadku powstają duszności i wykluczone jest zarzynanie lekarste rozszerzających oskrzela ponieważ śluz z łatwością wniknięcie weń do słodka. W moim przypadku w grę wchodzi tylko antybiotyk rozrzedzający te wydzielinę ( rozbijający wiązania molekularne) Amoksiklaw. Jak juz zauważyliście śluz alergiczny jest rzadki bezbarwny i z reguły wycieka nosem. W przypadkach opisanych przez was "śluz spływa gardłem " dlatego ze jest anatomicznie ukształtowane podniebienie po którym spływa ale z zatoki czołowej i obocznych nosa. A zatem skupić sie trzeba na zbadaniu zatoki czolowej. Obecnie jestem przed badaniem fiberoskopowym tej zatoki. Muszę przyznać ze byłem u wielu laryngologow i nikt nie potrafił na tyle sprawnie operować fiberoskopem zeby zbadać te zatoki. Niewiem co znajduje sie w mojej moze polipy a moze inne uboczne histopatologiczne skupiska. Organizm walczy z tym i izoluje wydzielając olbrzymie ilości śluzu, dziwnego sluzu. Jednoczenie moje IgE jest przekroczone ponad sześciokrotnie. W moim przypadku regularnie co 28 dni pojawia sie wysypka na twarzy zawsze w tymch samych miejscach gdzie udrożnili sie kanały ujściowe. Trwa ona około 10 dni, jest b intensywna, nie zawiera bakterii ani grzybów ani gronkowca złocistego po czym znika praktycznie nie pozostawiając prawie żadnych śladów. Cos dojrzewa pęka i dostaje sie do krwiobiegu a organizm to wyrzuca przez skore. O ile czyszczenie zatok szczękowych jest prawie niemożliwe w warunkach domowych i z reguły one dobrze dają radę z transportem śluzu przez nos to czyszczenie zatok czołowych jest proste do wykonania i każdy moze sie go nauczyć. Sam to robie i w ciagu 5 sekund jestem w zatoce czołowej podając płyn bezpośrednio do zatoki. Wykorzystuje do tego roztwór przygotowany z wody utlenionej i schłodzonej do ok 36 stopni wody przegotowanej w odpowiednich proporcjach. Nie jest to idealne rozwiazanie ponieważ objawy powracają w poim przypadku ale mogę normalnie spać czy cały dzien pracować bez ciagłego odksztuszana i wypluwania wydzieliny. 
Mam nadzieje ze informacje zawarte w tym tekście rzuca nowe światło na problem który nas dotyczy i Pomorze w pokonaniu choroby. Pozdrawiam. Mój mail imarczynski2013@gmsil.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

@gmail.com

----------


## kezerin

Mam tak prawie dwa lata, dokładnie jak piszesz, ze skórą, twarzą, ta wydzielina do tego mam czarne mety w oczach których ilość się zmniejsza po płukaniu nosa i zatok. zacząłem myśleć ze to nietolerancje pokarmowe, gluten mleko ale sam już nie wiem, do tego moja siostra i mama podobnie, ale ja najgorzej. Wiesz już co to jest i jak to leczyć?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem. Bylam u kilku laryngologow i kazdy mowi to samo. Przewlekle zaniedbanie suchosci gardla. Nie wiem czy to prawda, ale na tomografii komputerowej nic nie wyszlo. Jakies niegrozne torbiele usuniete potem laserowo. W kazdym razie problem nie zniknal. Czytalam gdzies tutaj komentarz ze to wieloletnie zaniedbanie i uwarunkowanie genetyczne- w co jestem sklonna uwierzyc, bo moja babcia cale zycie miala to samo i nieleczone juz w pewnym momencie nie dalo sie wyleczyc :/. Ktos pisal rowniez ze duzy wplyw ma stres - pod tym tez moge sie podpisac. Mnie zadne tabletki od laryngologow nie pomogly. Nawilzanie kroplami- cos tam moze pomaga... Od laryngologa mialam zalecenie a wrecz NAKAZ, zeby robic opary z sody oczyszczonej 3x dziennie ( tylko kto ma na to czas...) ale moze warto sprobowac  :Smile:

----------


## bibitka

Ja też miałam ten sam problem jakieś 2 tyg temu. Po konsultacji z lekarzem online przez serwis medivio dostałam jakiś lek na receptę, niestety już nie pamiętam jaki spróbuję poszukać ulotki i dam znać. No ale pomógł mi po 4 dniach od otrzymania recepty do domu. i nie musiałam stać w kolejkach do lekarzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jaki leki ? reklamiarzu ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tez mam ten problem.
zaczalem sie zastanawiac czy to nie jest przypadkiem mukowiscydoza.....
w moim przypadku jest tak ze praktycznie cale dnie mi sie zbiera ta wydzielina...
najgorzej gdy spie nie wypluwam wydzieliny i nie popijam. gdy sie przebudze to jest masakra. 
do tego zbiera mi sie ciagle wydzielina w oczach... tak jak by zapalenie spojowek czy cos takiego...

bralem leki i na zatoki 
i na zapalenie spojowek.
nic nie pomaga...
lekarze nie potrafia mi pomoc.
pomocy bo to robi sie naprawde straszne......

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To juz powoli spedza mi sen z powiek..boje się zasnąć bo budzę się z przyspieszonym biciem serca..dusze się wręcz..dopiero gleboki oddech pozwala mi odetchnąć. Zauwazylam ze to nasila się po slodyczach.. Skleja mi się wszystko wtedy.. Ograniczam je juz do minimum..  Myślałam o plukaniu zatok, ale nie wiem czy pomoże..moze ktos miał robione?! W takich przypadkach??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam to samo od dwóch lat.Ani laryngolog, ani  alergolog  nie pomógł.Miałem 20 zabiegów płukania zatok i efekt żaden.

----------


## Mi23

> To juz powoli spedza mi sen z powiek..boje się zasnąć bo budzę się z przyspieszonym biciem serca..dusze się wręcz..dopiero gleboki oddech pozwala mi odetchnąć. Zauwazylam ze to nasila się po slodyczach.. Skleja mi się wszystko wtedy.. Ograniczam je juz do minimum..  Myślałam o plukaniu zatok, ale nie wiem czy pomoże..moze ktos miał robione?! W takich przypadkach??


Płukanie zatok metodą Proetza jest skuteczne o ile podczas płukania podaje się antybiotyk lub leki likwidujące przyczynę.
Pierwszym krokiem powinno być zrobienie wymazu i antybiogramu ale nie ze spływającej do gardła wydzieliny ale z wypłukanej treści z zatok. U mnie podczas płukania z zatok wychodziła czerwona wydzielina z "farfoclami", pomimo że  do gardła spływała czysta przeźroczysta gęsta wydzielina. Można płukać metodą Proetza samą solą fizjologiczną  ale to tylko usuwa wydzielinę i to co zgromadziło się  w zatokach ale nie likwiduje przyczyny. Płukanie samą solą daje ulgę na 10 do 12 godzin. Piszę to z własnego doświadczenia po 20 latach walki z przewlekłym zapaleniem zatok. Od 4 lat mam je opanowane ale nawroty są i trzeba płukanie powtarzać. Płukanie zatok jakimiś Irygasinami przy pomocy butelki przynosi tylko krótkotrwałą ulgę bo oczyszcza tylko małżowiny nosowe a zatoki dorosłego człowieka produkują ok. 1000 ml wydzieliny na dobę. Jak wydzielina ta  spływa to jeszcze pół biedy ale jak zostaje w zatokach bo są niedrożne to robi się problem. Powstaje ropne zapalenie zatok z bólem głowy i innymi powikłaniami. Przechodziłem przez to wszystko i nikomu takiego doświadczenia nie życzę. Życzę natomiast wizyty u mądrego laryngologa i powrotu do zdrowia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Możesz podpowiedziec czym płukałeś zatoki ? zeby skutecznie pozbyć sie spływającej wydzieliny po gardle? 
Strasznie jest to uciążliwe;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czym lekarz płukał w gabinecie zabiegowym to nie wiem , mówił że jest to antybiotyk w płynie ( taki jak do iniekcji z fiolki) oraz zestaw innych leków. Za  leki skasował ponad 500 zł. Potem odważyłem się płukać zatoki sam. Na początku solą fizjologiczną z apteki,  potem kupiłem amerykańską sól SINUS RINCE w saszetkach ( jest dostępna w aptece internetowej). Sam dodatkowych leków nie stosowałem , zresztą nie było to konieczne.
Jeżeli Cię interesuje jak sam wykonałem płukanie metodą podciśnieniowa Proetza to proszę o kontakt meilowy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przemek551@interia.pl prosze o kontakt..

----------


## manuka

mam podobny problem po operacji tarczycy,zalegania w gardle/3lata męczarni/ przeszkadzały przy oddychaniu ,postanowiłam spróbować Miodu Manuka 400plus używam 3razy dziennie po łyżeczce nie połykam ale pozwalam aby spływał pomału po gardle pierwsze dni dużo odkrztuszałam dużo wydzieliny ,używam 4ysłoik oddycham bardzo swobodnie do tego używam CLATRE raz kupiłam miód manuka 550plus wydaje mi się że bardziej rozrzedzał wydzielinę
400plus 230zl  550plus 375zł starcza na ok2tygodnie
zgaga może występować przy nietolerancji pokarmowej tutaj trzeba drogą dedukcji odrzucić to co szkodzi lekarze mi nie pomogli proponowali dziurke i rurke 
podobno na tę chorobę zmarł CHOPIN  opisałam swój sposób może jeszcze komuś pomoże pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Walczę z tum od września 3 laryngologow 2  alergolog ów badanie uszu rezonans głowy morfologię ob crp wszystko w normie nie wiem do kogo sie udać aby wskazał drogę 
Plikami gardło płukanka wit a i d przepisana przez lekarza i krople do nosa moze jest ciut lepiej jeden z karyngologow dopatrzył sie krzywej przegrody nosowej tylko pytanie czyvtaknjest czy szukamy na sile .  13.03 idę do pani laryngolog która specjalizuje sie w takich sprawach jeśli potwierdzi krzywa przegrodę idę na zabieg skierowanie juz mam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> mam podobny problem po operacji tarczycy,zalegania w gardle/3lata męczarni/ przeszkadzały przy oddychaniu ,postanowiłam spróbować Miodu Manuka 400plus używam 3razy dziennie po łyżeczce nie połykam ale pozwalam aby spływał pomału po gardle pierwsze dni dużo odkrztuszałam dużo wydzieliny ,używam 4ysłoik oddycham bardzo swobodnie do tego używam CLATRE raz kupiłam miód manuka 550plus wydaje mi się że bardziej rozrzedzał wydzielinę
> 400plus 230zl  550plus 375zł starcza na ok2tygodnie
> zgaga może występować przy nietolerancji pokarmowej tutaj trzeba drogą dedukcji odrzucić to co szkodzi lekarze mi nie pomogli proponowali dziurke i rurke 
> podobno na tę chorobę zmarł CHOPIN  opisałam swój sposób może jeszcze komuś pomoże pozdrawiam


Ale czujesz dużą róznice? Bo ja nie potrafie sobie z tym poradzic;/ 
mialem prostowaną przegrode ale to nie to bo oddycha mi sie teraz naprawde super ale wydzielina nadal jest...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w gęstym śluzie zdecydowanie łatwiej mogą mnożyć się patogeny , a organizmowi trudniej je usunąć. Najlepiej nie kombinować i zrobić wymaz  , oraz zastosować leczenie celowane, a także uodparnianie szczepionką do nosa polyvaccinum. Z doświadczenia wiem że przynosi to najlepsze efekty .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> w gęstym śluzie zdecydowanie łatwiej mogą mnożyć się patogeny , a organizmowi trudniej je usunąć. Najlepiej nie kombinować i zrobić wymaz  , oraz zastosować leczenie celowane, a także uodparnianie szczepionką do nosa polyvaccinum. Z doświadczenia wiem że przynosi to najlepsze efekty .


   To patogeny w zatokach powodują wytwarzanie się gęstej wydzieliny. Gęsta wydzielina  ma za zadanie wyłapanie i wydalenie szkodliwych drobnoustrojów. Dlatego często towarzyszy temu gęsty  katar i zwiększona ilość wydzieliny spływającej po tylnej ścianie gardła. Płukanie zatok i inhalacja pomaga oczyścić zatoki.
 Nie wszyscy wiedzą ,że chodzenie z gołą głową zimą powoduje zamykanie się zatok. Tak organizm broni się przed wychłodzeniem mózgu (najważniejszego organu człowieka). Że tak się dzieje to bardzo łatwo może przekonać się każdy kto ma chore zatoki. Po wejściu z dworu  do ciepłego pomieszczenia mamy napady kaszlu. To zatoki otwierają się i zgromadzona wydzielin intensywnie wypływa i podrażnia gardło. Tak się dzieje gdy zatoki są jeszcze drożne. Problem jest gdy zatoki nie są w stanie wydalić gęstej wydzieliny i wtedy mamy ropne zapalenie ,  ból głowy  i powikłania. 
Piszę to jako doświadczony "zatokowiec"  po 20 latach walki z przewlekłym zapaleniem zatok. Obecnie problem mam całkowicie opanowany pomimo skłonności do nawrotów ( chłody jesienne , wiosną-  pyłki roślin. nie zdezynfekowana klimatyzacja  i.t.p) Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mógłbys podpowiedziec , jak sobie poradzić z tą spływającą wydzieliną ?

----------


## Mi23

To dłuższa opowieść. Proszę o podanie e-maila,  napiszę .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie to były objawy przewlekłego zapalenia zatok- dostałam odpowiednie leczenie czyli antybiotyki, szczepionkę do nosa polyvaccinum , oraz zalecenie płukania zatok roztworem soli. Leczenie było długie- całość zamknęła się w 6 tygodniach , ale jest efekt - od pół roku nie mam infekcji.Polecam znaleźć dobrego lekarza , który prawidłowo zajmie się leczeniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Krzysztof, dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź.
> Właśnie mi również nie pasuje gęstość wydzieliny (bo w okresie pylenia oprócz zalegania wydzieliny w gardle dodatkowo mam płynny katar, że tak to określę). Jak wspomniałem jestem również uczulony na roztocza/pleśnie ale wg testów alergicznych jestem "mniej" uczulony na to niż właśnie na trawy itp.
> Przewlekły stan zapalny zatok - byłem u kilku laryngologów, którzy mówili różne rzeczy, a ja miałem wrażenie, że po prostu chcą mnie spławić. Oczywiście przepisywali mi leki typu Sinupret i nawet mocniejsze ale one wcale nie działały...
> 
> I nie mam pojęcia co mam robić, skoro żaden lekarz nie potrafi mi pomóc w konkretny sposób i żadne leki zdają się nie działać. Niby taki błahy problem ale potrafi skutecznie zatruwać normalne funkcjonowanie. Dlatego, skoro lekarze nie potrafią mi pomóc (albo może trafiam tylko na takich, którzy nie chcą...), tak uporczywie szukam jakiejś porady/leku, który chociaż pomógłby mi rozrzedzić tę bardzo gęstą i lepką wydzielinę... 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Moze to zatoka klinowa. Zrób tomograf, w żadnym innym badaniu nie da się zobaczyć tej zatoki. Nie wiedzieć czemu lekarze nie kierują na to badanie a jest częstą przyczyną takich dolegliwości.

----------


## Nie asd123

Mi23 daj znac jak sobie poradziles z tymi zatokami  . mam to od poltora roku i chyba tylko wizyta w prywatniej klinice moze mi pomoc . prosze wyslij mi swoja historie na mejla sanki123@hotmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi23 daj znac jak sobie poradziles z tymi zatokami  . mam to od poltora roku i chyba tylko wizyta w prywatniej klinice moze mi pomoc . prosze wyslij mi swoja historie na mejla sanki123@hotmail.com


Opis mojego przypadku wysłałem.
 Proszę potwierdzić czy dotarł. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## koszatka

Mam to samo, u mnie to niestety może być gronkowiec  :Frown: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To są objawy glisty ludzkiej albo innego pasożyta w organiźmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Gusta ludzka lub tasiemiec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecalbym zrobic badania na pasozyty,powodem tego moga byc np lamblie

----------


## ludwik.56@o2.pl

mnie w gęstej i trudno a nawet bardzo trudno odksztuszanej ślinie pomaga sal ems 3x2tbl lub woda morska puri-nasin do nosa. działa to jednak na krótki okres do 3-4 m-cy i wszystko wraca. Ta dolegliwość gęstej i b. trudnej do wykrztuszania śliny dotyka mnie już kilka lat, a ostatnie pół roku to bardzo. Nie pomogły porady lekarza Igo kontaktu, p. laryngolog i gastrologa. Jest to tylko gęsta ślina, niby nic wielkiego, ale czasami doprowadza mnie do szału aż chce mi się wyć i płakać. To jest niesamowite zwłaszcza gdy jestem w towarzystwie, normalnie szał, a pomocy brak. Koszmar

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To dłuższa opowieść. Proszę o podanie e-maila,  napiszę .


Witam
Jak pan sobie poradził z zatokami? proszę o pomoc. 
pozdrawiam
Artur

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli wcześniej mieliście objawy typu : pieczenie w odbycie i ciepły oddech na plecach a teraz macie to to macie hiva i nic wam nie pomoże......a tak poważnie to do lekarza debile a nie się necie leczyć...co za zjeby

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osobo powyzej sam jestes zjebem i to genetycznym. nie wygaduj ludziom bzdur o hiv

----------

